# Fiance / Spouse Visa



## RB2004 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum,

So thanks to anybody for information or help in advance.

I just recently become engaged to a foreign national, and I myself am a british citizen born in the UK with a british passport.

Problem is, I am currently self employed and have been building up my business so I dont have payslips or a P60 to provide as evidence and havent been self employed long enough to provide enough years worth of accounts.

Is there any way around this? as I know it is a requirement that you provide evidence that there will be no recourse on public funds.

And while my income evidence doesnt meet the requirements, I have parents with in excess of £40k in the bank, and an uncle with in excess of £130k in the bank. Who can obviously help support me, or loan me money that I can show as savings so there would be no chance of any kind of need for recourse of public funds.

Also how would I go about providing evidence of somewhere to live? as I currently do not own a house personally, and dont rent either.. as my parents own 2 houses, and my uncle 4. Which I am able to live in although for the first few months it is likely I would be living at home with parents.

Thanks

Just not too sure at the moment how I can get around the proof of earnings issue.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

RB2004 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,
> 
> So thanks to anybody for information or help in advance.
> 
> ...


How about working for a bit longer, saving up funds and then being able to produce evidence of earning. Then moving out of relatives' homes and getting a place of your own?

That would sound like a good situation for a prospective fiancee/wife- better than living with your parents


----------



## RB2004 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi unfortunately my situation is not that simple.

I do not have a job so can't work longer to save, I am self employed and therefore require stricter requirements than somebody in a full time job.

Will only be living with family for 1-2 months, the reason being is because my fiancé is already familiar with my family and my mother, especially being my mum is from the same country, it is my father who is English, although i was born in the uk.. So idea is when my fiancé comes to the uk, she can spend time with my mother and have somebody here she knows just until she is settled a bit after a month or 2.

And I feel I have to try to get her visa quickly before the new rules come in, and also because at the moment I have to limit visiting her because whenever I visit her and have to go home she spends days crying and I feel it is unfair to continually keep putting her through that.

Also my mum understands how she feels because she felt the same, she she doesn't want me to drag it out too long either so wants with my dad to help me get her here.

But I also want to be able to get her here soon also because I miss her and she makes me happy.

Otherwise aside from me she will be alone and not know anybody here which will make her initial stay here in the uk more stressful for her, she is only 21 and I'm only 25. So that was the idea of living with parents then after she is already familiar with the uk a bit then I have my pick of 4 empty houses.

I won't be getting my own place, as when between your parents and uncle there is 6 houses, and my uncle has already discussed me inheriting his and mentioned already signing some over to me it's pointless to take out mortgages.. But it complicates my situation as I have no house in my name and to have one signed over to me would create tax problems.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

RB2004 said:


> Hi unfortunately my situation is not that simple.
> 
> I do not have a job so can't work longer to save, I am self employed and therefore require stricter requirements than somebody in a full time job.
> 
> ...


I don't think you have big problems sponsoring your fiancée for her visa.

What you need to show is your current income, and I know, being self-employed, your income fluctuates. Supply 3 months' worth of bank statement. If you have any savings, enclose statement.
Ask your parents to write a letter offering to support you, enclosing their bank statement. You can do the same with your uncle.
As for proof of housing, just ask your parents to describe how you are living in one of their houses free of rent, and that they are happy for your fiancée to live there too. Show proof of ownership such as mortgage statement or land registry entry. You can get a printout easily and cheaply (£2-£3).
If your fiancée is in employment and is able and willing to work here after marriage, then supply her CV and enclose job vacancy or two she can go for, with salary offered. If she has any savings, show it and enclose statement.

I can see how revised rules, when published, will probably make it quite difficult to support her application, so applying now seems a sensible move.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I don't think you have big problems sponsoring your fiancée for her visa.
> 
> What you need to show is your current income, and I know, being self-employed, your income fluctuates. Supply 3 months' worth of bank statement. If you have any savings, enclose statement.
> Ask your parents to write a letter offering to support you, enclosing their bank statement. You can do the same with your uncle.
> ...


Joppa: You stated its easy to get a Land Registry printout cheaply for (£2-£3). Is there a link for this for people living in Scotland or only available for England?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

manny.j said:


> Joppa: You stated its easy to get a Land Registry printout cheaply for (£2-£3). Is there a link for this for people living in Scotland or only available for England?


Only copy deed at £16 seems available.
RoS - Copy Deeds


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa : does it matter, if we submit all the documents now but then on april the law changes and cause the finance not enough proof, the application will get reject?
cause that situation same like my fiance situation..


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you have an accountant? My husband is also self employed, and as part of our fiancee visa application, along with the previous years accounts/tax return, we also sent a letter from his accountant breaking down his income and stating how much he had earned and what he could be expected to earn based on his earnings in the few months prior to our application. So along with your bank statements, that may be an idea, just to strengthen your financial proof.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> joppa : does it matter, if we submit all the documents now but then on april the law changes and cause the finance not enough proof, the application will get reject?
> cause that situation same like my fiance situation..


No you can't. You have to make an online application, get biometrics done and send off your documents, all as part of one application process.
We don't know the details of any changes yet, and they may not become effective from April.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa : does it solely rely on income or can savings help or even depending on how much savings be enough as evidence to sustian myself and my fiancee and how much would we need in savings?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> joppa : does it solely rely on income or can savings help or even depending on how much savings be enough as evidence to sustian myself and my fiancee and how much would we need in savings?


As things stand, yes, savings and external sponsors are allowed. But the forthcoming revision is expected to do away with anything other than UK sponsor's regular income. We don't have any details about changes yet.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa : hhmm ok. and about financial proof for self employee still the same like general employee?
and all documents u submit are original and copy?all of it? and will the embassy see my account tho?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> joppa : hhmm ok. and about financial proof for self employee still the same like general employee?
> and all documents u submit are original and copy?all of it? and will the embassy see my account tho?


For the self-employed, submit the annual account prepared by the accountant or tax return statement, plus bank statement.
All documents must be originals plus a photocopy.
It's the UK sponsor's income - that will continue after the migrant's move to UK - that they will be most interested in. Applicant's income is relevant only in so far as it may indicate job prospect in UK and how much savings can be brought over.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> For the self-employed, submit the annual account prepared by the accountant or tax return statement, plus bank statement.
> All documents must be originals plus a photocopy.
> It's the UK sponsor's income - that will continue after the migrant's move to UK - that they will be most interested in. Applicant's income is relevant only in so far as it may indicate job prospect in UK and how much savings can be brought over.


oh.. ok  thanks for information...


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

what does it mean proof of marriage? Do i have to prove that we are planning to get married and what do they specifically require as evidence that a marriage will take place within 6 months?


----------



## mistbound4england (Dec 26, 2011)

As proof of marriage I have a letter frm the registry in England stating the date and time me and my fiancee plan on marrying and it is signed by them.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> For the self-employed, submit the annual account prepared by the accountant or tax return statement, plus bank statement.
> All documents must be originals plus a photocopy.
> It's the UK sponsor's income - that will continue after the migrant's move to UK - that they will be most interested in. Applicant's income is relevant only in so far as it may indicate job prospect in UK and how much savings can be brought over.


Joppa, we had talked about this a little in another thread...I am US Citizen w/ job offer in UK and savings in the bank. My hub is UK Citizen who has been in US for 20+ years and is self-employed w/ no earnings for the last year as he's been renovating our house. Do you think we'll get denied purely on his lack of earnings, even if mine exceed the requirements? Is it so risky that we should apply before the changes in law may be made? Also - once a VISA application is approved, how much time does one have to move before it expires? For example we'd like to save up a little more $$$ in the bank before moving but are weighing our options against applying soon enough to avoid the new laws.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PhillyChic said:


> Joppa, we had talked about this a little in another thread...I am US Citizen w/ job offer in UK and savings in the bank. My hub is UK Citizen who has been in US for 20+ years and is self-employed w/ no earnings for the last year as he's been renovating our house. Do you think we'll get denied purely on his lack of earnings, even if mine exceed the requirements? Is it so risky that we should apply before the changes in law may be made? Also - once a VISA application is approved, how much time does one have to move before it expires? For example we'd like to save up a little more $$$ in the bank before moving but are weighing our options against applying soon enough to avoid the new laws.


Generally speaking, under current rules, a job offer either for you or your British husband will be acceptable, plus whatever savings you can take. Also you need to sort out accommodation, and often an offer from relatives allowing you to stay free of rent until your own place is sorted is a good idea, as you'll have a definite roof over your head. You need to enclose a letter from your future employer with details of the offer, and any relatives you are staying have to put their offer in writing.

When the new rules come in (we don't know anything about details or timing), it may be that UK sponsor has to travel ahead and get established in work, business etc before you can apply. 

As for how soon you can apply, you can ask your visa to be post-dated by up to 3 months. While you can travel anytime after the 'valid from' date, you don't want to delay your departure too much or it will cut into the time needed to apply for your settlement (visa gives you 3 months). You want to have at least a month left, so the maximum realistic final date of travel is around 5 months from application.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the valuable info. You said there's 3 months to apply for settlement but 5 months for travel with 1 mo. buffer. Sorry I'm a little confused, do we have to apply for settlement within 3 months of arriving, receiving the VISA or other?

Also, we've got friends to stay with for 6 weeks while we find a place. His parents don't have enough room for us to stay there. Will it hurt our chances since we don't have a place to stay beyond the 6 weeks?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PhillyChic said:


> Thanks for the valuable info. You said there's 3 months to apply for settlement but 5 months for travel with 1 mo. buffer. Sorry I'm a little confused, do we have to apply for settlement within 3 months of arriving, receiving the VISA or other?
> 
> Also, we've got friends to stay with for 6 weeks while we find a place. His parents don't have enough room for us to stay there. Will it hurt our chances since we don't have a place to stay beyond the 6 weeks?


You can ask to post-date your visa by 3 months max. Visa itself is valid for 27 months, but after 24 months you can apply for settlement. So, for example, if you apply today, Feb 12, you can ask your visa to be valid from May 12. When you get your visa, it will run to Aug 12 2014. Since it's good to have at least a month left on your visa when you apply for settlement, the last realistic date is July 12 2014. So to complete your 2 years by that date you need to land in UK on July 12 2012, which is exactly 5 months from today. In reality you can apply for settlement 4 weeks short of 2 years, but I ignore that to make it simple.

Just don't put the 6 weeks in their offer letter. You can, if you like, enclose an advert for a flat or house you can possibly rent in your price range.


----------



## PhillyChic (Jan 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You can ask to post-date your visa by 3 months max. Visa itself is valid for 27 months, but after 24 months you can apply for settlement. So, for example, if you apply today, Feb 12, you can ask your visa to be valid from May 12. When you get your visa, it will run to Aug 12 2014. Since it's good to have at least a month left on your visa when you apply for settlement, the last realistic date is July 12 2014. So to complete your 2 years by that date you need to land in UK on July 12 2012, which is exactly 5 months from today. In reality you can apply for settlement 4 weeks short of 2 years, but I ignore that to make it simple.
> 
> Just don't put the 6 weeks in their offer letter. You can, if you like, enclose an advert for a flat or house you can possibly rent in your price range.


Thanks Joppa, that's super clear and will help a lot! So it seems best to apply before April or May, although no one knows exactly if/when the rules may become more restrictive...


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa : What if we get married outside of the UK? Would the UK border agency acknowledge it as a marriage? Would i then need to apply for a spouse visa?
If i did get married outside of the UK and upon entering the UK if the visa is accepted would i then and could i register it at a registry office to make it legal in the UK? If so how long after the marriage can i register?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> joppa : What if we get married outside of the UK? Would the UK border agency acknowledge it as a marriage? Would i then need to apply for a spouse visa?
> If i did get married outside of the UK and upon entering the UK if the visa is accepted would i then and could i register it at a registry office to make it legal in the UK? If so how long after the marriage can i register?


Most overseas marriages are accepted as valid by Uk, but to be sure you need to check with the consulate in the country concerned. Registering a foreign marriage at the consulate or in UK is sometimes possible but usually not required. Wherever you marry, your visa application still has to be made in your home country or where you normally live.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Most overseas marriages are accepted as valid by Uk, but to be sure you need to check with the consulate in the country concerned. Registering a foreign marriage at the consulate or in UK is sometimes possible but usually not required. Wherever you marry, your visa application still has to be made in your home country or where you normally live.


So what visa do i apply for if married outside of UK to a British citizen? Spouse visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Spouse settlement visa.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

joppa : if married in indonesia, do we need pay all the consulate fees like said on the website?and after the marriage, can he go back to UK, or he need to stay for a while in indonesia?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> joppa : if married in indonesia, do we need pay all the consulate fees like said on the website?and after the marriage, can he go back to UK, or he need to stay for a while in indonesia?


Yes, you pay the full fee of 12150000 Indonesian rupiah. Your husband can return to UK and await your visa to be issued. Most applications seem to be taking 2-3 weeks but some take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, you pay the full fee of 12150000 Indonesian rupiah. Your husband can return to UK and await your visa to be issued. Most applications seem to be taking 2-3 weeks but some take up to 6 weeks.


like on the website said the service fees :
1. Legalising a signature or seal - £30.00
2. Issuing certificate/letter/document in English - £45.00
3. Administering an oath/affidavit - £55.00
4. Witnessing a signature - £20.00
5. Certifying copy passport/document - £30.00
6. Uniting documents - £20.00
7. Certifying true likeness of a photograph - £20.00
8. Forwarding registration/renunciation/naturalisation application to Home Office - £65.00
9. Administering an oath of British Citizenship - £85.00
10. Notice of Marriage - £65.00
11. Certificate of No Impediment - £65.00
12. Depositing marriage certificate to GRO - £35.00
13. Registration of birth or death + 1 Certificate of it - £170.00
14. Issuing a certified copy of an entry in the consular register - £65.00
15. Emergency Travel Document (ETD) - £95.00

do we really need to pay all of that fees?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hizkia said:


> like on the website said the service fees :
> 1. Legalising a signature or seal - £30.00
> 2. Issuing certificate/letter/document in English - £45.00
> 3. Administering an oath/affidavit - £55.00
> ...


No! That's a list of fees for various services the consulate provides. All you pay is the visa application fee I quoted. Optionally you may elect to pay to have your Indonesian marriage certificate deposited at GRO so that you can get English marriage certificates in UK.
UK visa fees in Indonesia are in http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/indonesia/fees1/?langname=UK English#resultTableAnchor


----------



## hizkia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No! That's a list of fees for various services the consulate provides. All you pay is the visa application fee I quoted. Optionally you may elect to pay to have your Indonesian marriage certificate deposited at GRO so that you can get English marriage certificates in UK.
> UK visa fees in Indonesia are in http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/indonesia/fees1/?langname=UK English#resultTableAnchor


oh ok..thank you for the help


----------



## mia_thomas (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi there,
I am a 21 year old Aussie girl who has fallen deeply in love with a Scottish guy. We have been together for nearly 2 years. I was on a working visa over there but it ran out and I had to move back to Australia, however we were living together for about 10 months. He has since visited me. He proposed to me  and I am in the process of sending my application off, but am freaking out about the documents needed to support my application. Can anybody please shed some light on it? He has given me his Birth Certificate and lease of the property he lives in. I am right with my end I am just wondering what else he needs to send me and whether photos are good enough evidence that we have been together?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mia_thomas said:


> Hi there,
> I am a 21 year old Aussie girl who has fallen deeply in love with a Scottish guy. We have been together for nearly 2 years. I was on a working visa over there but it ran out and I had to move back to Australia, however we were living together for about 10 months. He has since visited me. He proposed to me  and I am in the process of sending my application off, but am freaking out about the documents needed to support my application. Can anybody please shed some light on it? He has given me his Birth Certificate and lease of the property he lives in. I am right with my end I am just wondering what else he needs to send me and whether photos are good enough evidence that we have been together?


Look at the UKBA site for details of supporting evidence, and VAF4A form and guide.
Three crucial areas of your application are:
1) Relationship. You need evidence of growing, committed relationship over the period you have known each other. Photos, evidence of trips taken together (tickets, receipts etc), engagement celebration (if any with photos of friends and family), marriage plan (e.g. provisional booking for venues, appointment with registrar/clergy) and joint financial responsibility (such as jt bank account, tenancy and insurance policies). Evidence of how you kept in touch when apart, such as skype log, emails, texts, letters etc (a few samples for each month apart). A letter from someone who knows you both who can attest to your relationship may help.
2) Housing. Other than the lease/tenancy agreement, you will need details of its size (number of bedrooms), how many will be living if it's more than you two, a letter from landlord stating it's ok for you to live there, utility bills in his name.
3) Maintenance. His bank statement going back at least 3 months, job contract, pay slips of last 3 months, savings (statement) and any help you will be getting from his parents or relatives, such as help towards rent, living expenses etc (a letter of offer signed by them plus their bank statement).

You will also need a photocopy of bio pages of his passport (where the photo and signature are - no need to get it certified). A letter signed by him giving an overview of your relationship and future intentions (no more than two sides of A4, typed). You need to attach a photocopy of every document you submit.

You will need to supply some documents, such as proof of your current job and income in Australia, any savings you'll be bringing over, recent bank statement, plus your actual passport. Think carefully about your travel date. If you can leave more or less immediately on getting your visa, then put a date about a week in the future. If you definitely have to stay until a certain date, then put that down (within 3 months), but remember, once issued, it can't be changed and you can't arrive in UK before that date. Your visa will be valid 6 months, and in that time you have to travel to UK, give notice of your marriage, get wed and submit your application for further leave to remain as spouse (book an appointment at personal enquiry office for same-day processing or you will be kept waiting for several months if you do it by post, during which you can't leave the country and will be without your passport).


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

mia_thomas said:


> Hi there,
> I am a 21 year old Aussie girl who has fallen deeply in love with a Scottish guy. We have been together for nearly 2 years. I was on a working visa over there but it ran out and I had to move back to Australia, however we were living together for about 10 months. He has since visited me. He proposed to me  and I am in the process of sending my application off, but am freaking out about the documents needed to support my application. Can anybody please shed some light on it? He has given me his Birth Certificate and lease of the property he lives in. I am right with my end I am just wondering what else he needs to send me and whether photos are good enough evidence that we have been together?


Wow deja vu my exact situation. Can imagine there are LOADS of aussie's who fall in love with UK citizens on their 2 year visas and then have to go home.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

erina said:


> Wow deja vu my exact situation. Can imagine there are LOADS of aussie's who fall in love with UK citizens on their 2 year visas and then have to go home.


They should rename it matchmaker visa :happy:


----------



## mia_thomas (Feb 18, 2012)

Joppa said:


> They should rename it matchmaker visa :happy:


They should not make it so difficult 

Thank you for your help Joppa! Its hard to get a clear answer. Does he need to send all this stuff to me then? A copy or scan of the things is not good enough?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mia_thomas said:


> They should not make it so difficult
> 
> Thank you for your help Joppa! Its hard to get a clear answer. Does he need to send all this stuff to me then? A copy or scan of the things is not good enough?


They need to be originals, other than his British passport for which a plain photocopy is required.


----------



## mia_thomas (Feb 18, 2012)

Joppa, 
I was wondering whether it is worth me going through a visa agency so they can help me with exactly what I need?
With getting a letter from the Landlord, he lives in Germany and is very hard to get into contact with ! What else would you suggest could we use? The letting agency won't write one for me?
I am in desperate need for your help.
How much money would be sufficient to have in the bank for this process?

Thanks,
Mia


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mia_thomas said:


> Joppa,
> I was wondering whether it is worth me going through a visa agency so they can help me with exactly what I need?
> With getting a letter from the Landlord, he lives in Germany and is very hard to get into contact with ! What else would you suggest could we use? The letting agency won't write one for me?
> I am in desperate need for your help.
> How much money would be sufficient to have in the bank for this process?


Visa agency usually gives poor service at high cost.
Landlord or letting agency's letter may not be essential - ask your partner to state that there will be no objection to your living with him in the property, enclosing a copy of his tenancy agreement.
Currently he needs £105.95 per week after paying rent and council tax. It can be a combination of UK income and savings, for up to 6 months.


----------

